# Ring times for 9-5 & 9-6 Bridgewater NJ



## bethlehemgolden (Aug 2, 2014)

So Saturday 9-5 ( for the Somerset Hills Kennel Club) *ring 16 at 8:45 am* & for the Garden State Golden Retriever Club Specialty in* ring 16 at 12:45 pm *..... Then Sunday 9-6 ( for the Westchester kennel club) in *ring 16 at 9 am*...

EWWW Both days have Early times at NorthBranch.

Edit... It was recommended I get there 8:00 for a "SWEEPS" ???? I am not a morning person.


----------



## Christen113 (Dec 3, 2014)

Seems like goldens are always early...and I am not a morning person. Haha. Will this be the second show now? Good luck!!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Thanks for sharing! I only signed up for the speciality show..so at least I dont have to worry about being there too early! I am showing Daisy in Bred-by.. My daughter is doing the Pee Wee Competition at noon with Lilly.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Good luck! And have fun! Be proud of your boy out there.  

Because I try to have at least 1.5 hours before showing - I really *dislike* when they set times too early in the morning. Thankfully have only had one show like that... most seem to be afternoon times.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Just found out that they are having the Pee Wee competition at 1! Its going to be cutting it close. Hoping I can find a friend there to help with my daughter.. They are trying to make sure she is the second kid to go on now instead of the last one.. According to the numbers I probably wont be in the ring with Daisy until 1:30 or after? Noon would have been perfect. Ugh!


----------



## bethlehemgolden (Aug 2, 2014)

OnMyWay2MyDreams said:


> Noon would have been perfect. Ugh!



Yes, That is what I was afraid of. My 8 & 6 year olds would have loved to do it, but I wasn't sure what to do if they needed to be there while Kelvin was needed in the ring. A parent could only be in 1 place at a time.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

I have a friend lined up..so thankful for her. I am sure to still be scrambling but I wont have to worry quite as much! My daughter really wanted to do it and being she only has one more year before she can do junior showmanship it is good practice for her.


----------

